# timed test



## Sephardic (Jul 14, 2009)

Does anyone know how much time we 're given to answer the 75 questions? 
All I read was that it was timed. They didn't clarify how long that would be. I'm guessing 2 1/2 hours.

Also, if we can't pass the test in 2 attempts (which given my past history will happen) can I pay the 60 again and take it again.


----------



## tmcchesney (Jul 16, 2009)

We were just told in the webinar that you can pay the $60 for two more tries if you dont pass the first 2 times....


----------



## dgrider (Jul 17, 2009)

*Timed test*

The amount of time you will be given has not been determined yet until the test is beta tested for time and accuracy, which we will complete in early 2012.  Yes, you may take the test as many times as you need to but will need to but you are allowed to take the test twice for $60.00

Deborah Grider


----------



## CPC CEMC (Jul 17, 2009)

*Is this the Final Decision???*

The latest news is that every certified coder must take and pass a proficiency exam on ICD-10 to maintain current certification(s). This would be an open book, on-line, timed exam consisting of 75 questions. The cost of the exam will be $60.00 with 1 free retake. The effective date is scheduled to begin October 1, 2012 and will end September 30, 2014.

But some questions that have not been answered are:

If you're not currently certified when this begins, would you take the CPC, CPC-H or CPC-P exam and ICD-10 exam?
How much time will be allowed to complete the exam?
Would the exam be in the convenience of your own home or at a testing site?
Would there be a set of “Specialty Credentials” designated specifically for ICD-10?
Would there be additional CEUs needed?
What resources will the AAPC offer for preparation of the ICD-10 exam?
How would this change effect the rates for membership dues?

Why would the organization make a decision that will take away what has been already earned? It is understood that everyone has to be proficient in ICD-10 coding. In my opionion, this can only be gained by experience and as resources are readily available, the knowledge will be gained through education. It shouldn't be mandatory to take such an exam. If you are currently in the professional you will learn ICD-10 as you go through the on-the-job training and mandatory employee education. Each year, we all have to be compliant with the coding guidelines and learn new coding updates.
Hence, to stay in the profession, there will be no way around learning ICD-10 

For those not in the profession, but may be preparing for an exam or going through a course, study guides and resources should be available through the AAPC bookstore & curriculum(s). For future AAPC coding exams(CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P), the level of difficulty should change putting more emphasis on ICD-10coding.

In my opinion, Coders that are currently certified should be grandfathered in. For those that would be interested in making ICD-10 a specialty, then and only then, it should be offered as a specialty exam to gain a specialty credential as it was done with the other AAPC specialties (ORTHO, CARDIO, CEMC, etc.). For future AAPC coding exams(CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P), the level of difficulty should change putting more emphasis on ICD-10 coding.


----------



## westpa1 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Icd-10 exam*

I could not agree more on this subject. I feel we should not have to re-test for a certification we have already earned and work on a continues basis to keep current and knowledgeable about.

Hopefully if we pull together as a community of coder's and let AAPC know that we are dead set against this they will reconsider.

After all they are supposed to represent us as a coding community are they
not???

thanks
Pam


----------



## tammster (Oct 7, 2009)

We were required to have good solid knowledge of ICD-9 in order to achieve our certification, we should have to prove that we have a good understanding of ICD-10.

I, personally, like the fact that we are going to have to pass a test on ICD-10.  Personal challenge is a good thing and proves that we, as coders, are still able to do our jobs to the best of our abilities - even as the coding standards change. 

You will still have your certification, once you prove that you are able to code the pertinent diagnoses under the new guidelines being imposed upon us.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 7, 2009)

westpa1 said:


> I could not agree more on this subject. I feel we should not have to re-test for a certification we have already earned and work on a continues basis to keep current and knowledgeable about.
> 
> Hopefully if we pull together as a community of coder's and let AAPC know that we are dead set against this they will reconsider.
> 
> ...



But what if we are not all "dead set against" it?  I am all for the recertification test for ICD-10.  I know several certified coders that do not work to keep current so I think this is a very good thing.  AHIMA requires a take home test be completed each year for their coders to maintain certification.  So do not be so quick as to include all AAPC coders in your statements regarding this topic.  If you know your stuff and you stay current then what are you afraid of anyway?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree with taking the test. In my opinion, taking and passing the exam will show our employers that we are ready, can help with implementation as well as educate administration and providers with the cross over. Anything to help me with job security can only be a good thing!!


----------



## u1421sgp (Nov 10, 2009)

*icd 10 exam*

With having to get ceus every year to keep up our credentials why don't we have to have so many having to do with icd 10 instead of taking another test.


----------



## Melonyr (Nov 11, 2009)

I have not done the webinar yet, but as a member of AAPC it is not expensive, line $20 or something.  After the holidays I will do that and once I order and receive the ICD-10 book and can test I will.  It is always good to build your knowledge.  If I can afford it after the first of the year I may even get another certification, to add to my marketability


----------



## LLovett (Nov 11, 2009)

Grandfathered in...ok. When you can get the insurance companies to accept our errors and just grandfather claims in because they were done by coders already certified when the change came let me know. 

The CPC test will have to change, ICD-9 will be out the door so those parts will be replaced by ICD-10. How much additional testing there will be I can't even begin to imagine. I can't understand why people are pitching a fit about this in the first place. The test isn't on what you have memorized, the test is on your ability to find the correct code based on the information given and the resource (ICD-10) at hand. This isn't something trivial, this is a huge change. A full third of the coding world is changing completely. If we can't pass the test there is a bigger problem than us losing an additional $60 or having to take it multiple times. If we can't do it we risk losing our jobs not just our credentials. If we can't do this coding the day it goes live we are a hinderance to our organizations and will cost them money. No one can afford that this day and age. I think it is very apparent that there are many coders out there ready to take our places if we can't keep up.

Getting off my soapbox now,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Anna Weaver (Nov 11, 2009)

*Icd-10*

I think one of the things being overlooked here is the fact that ICD-9 will no longer be valid. You will only be using ICD-9 on past claims once we reach the date Oct 1, 2013 (? or 2014), I can't remember the exact date. But, as of that date ICD-10 will be what's used. So, you won't be "specializing" in ICD-10, you will be a certified coder as we who have gone before have certified. When the new one's test after that date, it will be for a CPC or a specialty cert, but it will be with ICD-10 not ICD-9. 
So, if you put it in that perspective, I really have to agree we need to re-test to show we are knowledgeable enough to continue our current/future jobs. It is also open book, done on a computer, you can use whatever resources you have at your disposal, AND you have up to 3 1/2 years to study before you have to have passsed the test. You can take it as many times as needed ($60 every 2 tests). I really don't see the problem here. 
I have read many posts on here that there are coders out there that do not know their jobs now, so can you imagine how many will be out there who do not know ICD-10 if we were grandfathered?? It boggles the mind. This is just my opinion!


----------

